# PDF im Browser öffnen



## bernds (7. August 2006)

Hi, versuche, eine PDF Datei mittels eines Servlets im Browser zu öffnen. Es öffnet sich allerdings immer der Acrobat Reader selbst und im Hintergrund bleibt ein leeres neues Browserfenster stehen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die PDF Datei direkt im Browser anzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## kroesi (8. August 2006)

Hi !

Also damit habe ich auch lange gekämpft ... habe auch noch immer nicht genau herausgefunden, woran es liegt ....

Probiers mal so :


```
BufferedOutputStream bos = .... // hiermit dein PDF verwursten
res.setContentType("application/pdf");
res.setHeader("Expires", "0");
res.setHeader("Cache-Control", "must-revalidate, post-check=0, pre-check=0");
res.setHeader("Pragma", "public");
                      
bos.writeTo(servletResponse);
bos.close();
```

Anscheinend ist es auch wichtig, daß du vor dem setzen des Content-Types nicht schon einen anderen Content-Type gesetzt hast ( z.B. text/html).

Vielleicht klappt es ja damit bei dir, bei mir gehts so !

Krösi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. August 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/j2ee/...aches-downloadservlet.html?highlight=streamen

Gruß Tom


----------



## NoFear13 (8. November 2007)

Selbes Problem Downloaddialog geht auf statt das pdf direkt im Browser zu öffnen.

Der Mimetype ist auch bei mir "application/pdf".

Hat jemand eine Idee warum der Browser nicht wie bei allen anderen pdfs diese direkt im Browser öffnet?


----------



## k3y (6. März 2009)

Hallo,

hatte das selbe Problem heute auch, und habe eine Lösung gefunden, die ich euch nicht vorenhalten will 

Man muss nur im HttpHeader die Content-Disposition ensprechend anpassen, wie in http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2183.txt beschrieben.
Dies kann über folgende Codezeile erledigt werden.

```
response.setHeader("Content-Disposition", "inline; filename=<einDateiName>");
```


----------

